# Cumulative Fatigue/Gironda training



## Nwlifter (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey folks,

New to posting here, I joined a long time ago but just hadn't posted. I wanted to do a poll on cumulative fatigue training and your experiences with it. 
(Gironda, German volume, ... any measured interset RP type setup)

Thanks for any input

PS- If you did lose or gain size/mass/ect. feel free to give some details


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 12, 2007)

No experience, but for bodybuilding programs, I wouldnt advise it.


----------



## Nwlifter (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm really amazed at all the people that haven't tried CFT training... I guess being an old timer to lifting I've tried everything a million times so it surprises me. 

camarosuper6: Are you more of a newbie to training then or have you been at it for a bit? Gironda/CFT is actually more of a 'pure bodybuilding' type setup over strength type programs. Very old school stuff....


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2007)

I like CFT stuff, have never really done any written out program like GVT or anything but i've incorporated the principles into my own programs and have found pretty good gains. I can't really say if i gained or lost size as thats usually due to my diet but i have gained strength on these programs, as it can help with conditioning if the RI's are short.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 13, 2007)

Ive never heard of it, unless it's been absorbed into current ideas or goes by another name.


----------



## Nwlifter (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Yanick!

mrmark: cumulative fatigue training (CFT) is a broad term encompassing programs where you depend on the previous sets to increase the difficulty of the subsequent sets. aka. 4x8, 6x6, 5x5, etc. (although 5x5 for strength usually involves long rest periods to allow for heavier loads). Vince Gironda was very big on it, & most of the Weider (classic medium to higher volume) type canned programs are based on it also. 

It's such a common thing, I guess that's why I'm surprised with the heavy member load here, there weren't a thousand votes the first day.


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 13, 2007)

Nwlifter said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> New to posting here, I joined a long time ago but just hadn't posted. I wanted to do a poll on cumulative fatigue training and your experiences with it.
> (Gironda, German volume, ... any measured interset RP type setup)
> ...



Yes I have used Gironda's methods.  I don't agree with his stance on certain exercises (squats, deads, overhead press, benching, etc.) But the cumulative fatigue type programs (several sets with the same weight, limited rest periods) worked great for conditioning and size!  It's similar to Charles Staley's EDT style, more work in less time theory.


----------



## immigrant (Apr 13, 2007)

good stuff! i only use it on my NO cycles though, i guess mainly b/c of the pumps


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 14, 2007)

Nwlifter said:


> I'm really amazed at all the people that haven't tried CFT training... I guess being an old timer to lifting I've tried everything a million times so it surprises me.
> 
> camarosuper6: Are you more of a newbie to training then or have you been at it for a bit? Gironda/CFT is actually more of a 'pure bodybuilding' type setup over strength type programs. Very old school stuff....



He defitently isn't a newbie.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been involved in this field for years, my major is physiology & exercise science, I am a trainer with a handful of certifications, and I have never heard the abbreviation CFT in that entire time.


----------



## Nwlifter (Apr 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I have been involved in this field for years, my major is physiology & exercise science, I am a trainer with a handful of certifications, and I have never heard the abbreviation CFT in that entire time.



Man I'm amazed... (It's not a physiology term, rather a popular laymens abbreviation). I did wonder if people would be familiar with the abbreviation, that's why I titled the poll 'cumulative fatigue training'. 

Cool your studying physiology and exercise science, that's my hobby. I've written several referenced articles concerning different aspects of training/muscle physiology.

(cool sig you got going there  )


----------



## Nwlifter (Apr 14, 2007)

LoadedBats said:


> Yes I have used Gironda's methods.  I don't agree with his stance on certain exercises (squats, deads, overhead press, benching, etc.) But the cumulative fatigue type programs (several sets with the same weight, limited rest periods) worked great for conditioning and size!  It's similar to Charles Staley's EDT style, more work in less time theory.




That mirrors my thoughts to a T.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 14, 2007)

Nwlifter said:


> Man I'm amazed... (It's not a physiology term, rather a popular laymens abbreviation). I did wonder if people would be familiar with the abbreviation, that's why I titled the poll 'cumulative fatigue training'.
> 
> Cool your studying physiology and exercise science, that's my hobby. I've written several referenced articles concerning different aspects of training/muscle physiology.
> 
> (cool sig you got going there  )



Can you elaborate more on what it is in specifics?

Also, if Joe Weider had any involvement in it's development...  

Thanks for the sig kudos


----------



## Nwlifter (Apr 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Can you elaborate more on what it is in specifics?
> 
> Also, if Joe Weider had any involvement in it's development...
> 
> Thanks for the sig kudos



I'm happy to say Weider didn't develop it, although I'm sure it's also a Weider principle LOL. Just noticed your 23, man your lucky to be so young, I envy that. Over the years though, I'm sure you'll hear a lot of new and old training ideas. I got into weightlifting a bit way back when I was 16 in 1981.. dang that's a looooooooooooooooong time ago ugh! 

(did you mean elaborate on CFT or my articles?, I'm guessing CFT so will answer according to that assumption)
In general, any multiple set program where a fixed interset rest period is used and fatigue builds during the course of the set combination. 
Example: 4x8 with 1 minute rests between sets and a fixed load. 1st set feels fairly easy, second set more fatigue builds, etc. Gironda training is founded on this type of setup, as is German Volume training. 

Yes, very cool sig, total agreement with ya on that. 

Here are some links,
The Hardgainer Round Table

Bodybuilding.com - Search Results: cumulative fatigue

Some of the links below on the google search are talking about how one 'accumulates fatigue' from overtraining, rather than actual 'cumulative fatigue training' methods, don't let those throw ya. 

"cumulative fatigue" training - Google Search


----------

